# best movie ever?



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

chose


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Despicable Me. What? I'm the only one who thinks so? :<


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> Despicable Me. What? I'm the only one who thinks so? :<


Looks like it! :tongue:


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Er, despicable me isn't the best movie in existence.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I just saw this one called "The Heat" like 4 times. It is the only movie I've seen in the theatres more than once. It may not be the best movie but it is close IMO.


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

JoanCrawford said:


> I just saw this one called "The Heat" like 4 times. It is the only movie I've seen in the theatres more than once. It may not be the best movie but it is close IMO.


JoanCrawford didn't pick a Joan Crawford film? :shocked:


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Revolutionist said:


> JoanCrawford didn't pick a Joan Crawford film? :shocked:












Well darling, as I always say: A good actress never chooses her own film.


----------



## nebnobla (Jul 27, 2013)

I think this will change with your personal growth, like music, but right now I like The Count of Monte Cristo, it's smart, dramatic, adventurous, romantic, and there are some nice settings so it is generally a positive vibe in terms of picture.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

The Matrix 

Whoa...


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Unquestionably something else.


----------



## Icchavati (Aug 4, 2013)

Night of the Living Dead (the old one) is amazing.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Full Metal Jacket. I've loved that movie forever.


----------



## username123 (May 21, 2013)

Center Stage...nobody's gonna agree with me hahaha.


----------



## Lust (Nov 13, 2012)

Anything James Bond.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

O Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Pulp Fiction...



monemi said:


> Full Metal Jacket. I've loved that movie forever.


Definitely a great film.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Pulp fiction
Goodfellas
Scarface
Wolf of wall street


Not in that order.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

My Fair Lady.
Arsenic And Old Lace.

The Passion of the Christ.
The Ten Commandments.

Star Wars.
Jaws.

Young Frankenstein.
Blazing Saddles.
It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World.
Animal House.

The Longest Day.
Das Boot.
Other People's Lives. (about the Stazi)

Psycho.
Dr. Strangelove.

Dr. Zhivago.
The Taming of the Shrew.
The Lion in Winter.


----------

